# Mañana tengo que ir a la consulta medica



## ayalada

Hola a todos,
Como se podria decir...." Mañana tengo que ir a la consulta medica " ??
Saludos y gracias anticipadas.
Daniel


----------



## Jannet

ayalada said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Como se podria decir...." Mañana tengo que ir a la consulta medica " ??
> Saludos y gracias anticipadas.
> Daniel


 

Debe existir otra forma, pero yo diría

I'm having an appointment with doctors tomorrow

I have to visit the doctors tomorrow


----------



## danielfranco

Hola, tocayo:
También: "I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow", donde se sobreentiende que tienes que ir. Si no vas a ir, entonces agregas que "but I'm not gonna [going to] go". O si en verdad te sientes obligado a presentarte, entonces dices que "that I can't miss."
Pero esto es coloquial. A ver si te sirve de algo.
Dan F


----------



## ayalada

Gracias por vuestra pronta contestacion, pero ademas me gustaria saber como se expresaria en ingles el concepto de consulta medica....por ejemplo cuando alguien va al ambulatorio porque tiene hora reservada, dice " me voy, que tengo hora en la consulta " existe alguna palabra en ingles que signifique consulta desde el punto de vista medico ?.Gracias y perdòn por el rollo.
Daniel


----------



## Jannet

"doctor's appointment"  (cita con el doctor), me temo que no hay traducción literal para "consulta médica"


----------



## danielfranco

Perdón, tocayo, pero no entendí... O sea, ¿cómo diría un médico si tuviera que ir a dar consultas a una clínica?
Está difícil... He escuchado que los médicos [acá en EEUU] se refieren a "consult" cuando dan su opinión profesional médica a otro colega sobre algún caso. Cuando atienden pacientes solo dicen que "I see patients at this hour in my office, or at the clinic".
Más que eso, no se me ocurre nada.
Dan "next to useless" F


----------



## Jannet

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Perdón, tocayo, pero no entendí... O sea, ¿cómo diría un médico si tuviera que ir a dar consultas a una clínica?
> Está difícil... He escuchado que los médicos [acá en EEUU] se refieren a "consult" cuando dan su opinión profesional médica a otro colega sobre algún caso. Cuando atienden pacientes solo dicen que "I see patients at this hour in my office, or at the clinic".
> Más que eso, no se me ocurre nada.
> Dan "next to useless" F


 

  Yo tampoco le había entendido


----------



## Fred-erique

Consulta medica (el lugar) : Medical center, Doctor's practice
Consulta medica (la visita): Doctor's appointment, medical visit


----------



## danielfranco

¡Híjole! Para que vean que tan limitado estoy yo con mis regionalismos, como mexicano nunca había oído que le dijeran "consulta médica" a la clínica o centro médico, sino "consultorio".
A ver si ya aprendo un mejor español...
Dan "analfabestia" F


----------



## Jannet

Fred-erique said:
			
		

> Consulta medica (el lugar) : Medical center, Doctor's practice
> Consulta medica (la visita): Doctor's appointment, medical visit


 
Coincido con Daniel,  por lo menos you tampoco nunca he escuchado que alguien le diga al lugar "consulta médica", el término que yo sé y he escuchado  es "consultorio" =  "consultorio médico"

¿Será que en otros lares le llamen diferente?


----------



## Teresa Antón

Hola!!
me gustaría saber como decir " pasar consulta médica" cuando lo hace el médico, no cuando se va como paciente a una cita.
Por ejemplo: "Soy médico y paso consulta de cardiología en el amblatorio" 
Gracias!!


----------



## xymox

Hola Teresa y bienvenida!

"to visit patients"

Pero espera a ver si hay más sugerencias.


----------



## edmundo

Hola
Quieres decir "I am a doctor and work as an office cardiologist?


----------



## xymox

edmundo said:
			
		

> Hola
> Quieres decir "I am a doctor and work as an office cardiologist?


 
I think it sounds more like " I am a cardiologist and visit patients at the clinic"

"ambulatorio" is a clinic in Spain, as opposed to a hospital.


----------



## edmundo

Hi jgagnon & Teresa

But of course the patients visit the doctor and maybe it should be " I am a Cardiologist and see patients in my clinic"

Que casualidad yo soy cardiologo (pediatric)!


----------



## Teresa Antón

mil gracias a todos!!! Me estais salvando la vida con una carta que tengo que escribir.
¿¿Por casualidad algún colega sabe si en inglés se habla también de "rotaciones " durante la residencia??? Como se expresa que " vas a rotar" a tal o cual sitio o especialidad??
Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Aunque no lo creas son rotations y rotate.


----------



## Cubanboy

Por aquí se le dice así: *consulta médica* o simplemente voy a la *consulta* para referirse a la oficina del doctor o al turno que uno tiene con el médico.

Y los consultorios son independientes de los hospitales y clínicas. Por lo general, aquí se encuentran en la planta baja de un edificio múltiple (de varios apartamentos).
¿Qué les parece?

Como cambia de un lugar a otro.
saludos.


----------



## Tundra

Hola,

en España es exactamente igual que en Cuba: 
Los consultorios se encuentran usualmente en pueblos pequeños, donde basta con uno o dos médicos para atender a toda la población de la zona.
La consulta médica es el espacio físico donde el doctor "pasa consulta".

Aparte de esto, y llegando bastante tarde, estoy de acuerdo con la información dada por Fred-erique: "practice" es el nombre del espacio físico y "appointment" es la mejor manera que conozco en inglés para expresar lo que preguntas, que viene a ser lo mismo que una "cita". 

Como apunte adicional, antiguamente en español, también se utilizaba la palabra "práctica" para referirse a la consulta del doctor, que se denominaba "practicante" y, hoy en día, todavía se usa en contextos muy específicos para hablar de la actividad de pasar consulta. En alemán, se sigue usando esta terminología para designar el lugar y también la actividad.

Espero que le sirva de algo a alguien en el futuro.


----------



## gemlanz

Hi there, It's    Tomorrow I have to go to the doctors as I have an appointment


----------



## rich7

¿cual es la traducción en inglés?


----------



## AR0129

_Doctor's appointment_ is what I would use.


----------



## Masood

Puede ser 'doctor's appointment'.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=107909


----------



## marianagil

Me parece que se están equivocando todos. Consulta médica no es el lugar ni tiene relación unívoca con el lugar de atención, ya sea el consultorio, una clínica o cualquier otro lugar.
La consulta médica es el momento en que el médico atiende al paciente. No tiene que ver tampoco con el turno o "appointment" que es a lo que aludieron ustedes, ya que no siempre la consulta tiene un turno previo. El turno es la solicitud de un día y horario para tener una consulta con el médico. Pero hay consultas sin turno, como son por ejempo, las consultas de guardia o de acceso espontáneo, sin turno previo.
Yo necesitaría saber cómo traducir el concepto de "consulta médica" como "encuentro con el médico", mas allá del lugar o del turno previo.
Gracias.


----------



## marianagil

Ya lo pedí también en otro sector del foro. Pero appointment se refiere a una "cita" con el médico. Y si yo fui sin cita previa, como es el caso de las consultas médicas de guardia, o las consultas de acceso espontáneo sin cita, donde directamente accedo a la consulta, cómo se la llama a la "consulta" específicamente, sin relacionarla con la "cita"?
Gracias.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

marianagil said:


> Ya lo pedí también en otro sector del foro. Pero appointment se refiere a una "cita" con el médico. Y si yo fui sin cita previa, como es el caso de las consultas médicas de guardia, o las consultas de acceso espontáneo sin cita, donde directamente accedo a la consulta, cómo se la llama a la "consulta" específicamente, sin relacionarla con la "cita"?
> Gracias.


Yo lo he oído referir (en congresos médicos) como _consultation_, refiriéndose a la/s entrevista/s entre médico y paciente para conocer los síntomas al principio y el progreso del tratamiento tras el diagnóstico. Normalmente se marca cita (_appointment_) pero puede haber casos en que no. Y luego viene lo de _I want a second opinion _


----------



## marianagil

Muchas gracias, Miguel. No se utiliza el término "Medical Encounter", o eso se usa más para encuentro entre 2 profesionales?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

marianagil said:


> Muchas gracias, Miguel. No se utiliza el término "Medical Encounter", o eso se usa más para encuentro entre 2 profesionales?


Sinceramente, con los usos que se hacen (y hacemos) del inglés, ya no pondría la mano en el fuego por nada, pero me suena más a encuentro de profesionales que a consulta de médico y paciente.


----------



## la zarzamora

marianagil said:


> Ya lo pedí también en otro sector del foro. Pero appointment se refiere a una "cita" con el médico. Y si yo fui sin cita previa, como es el caso de las consultas médicas de guardia, o las consultas de acceso espontáneo sin cita, donde directamente accedo a la consulta, cómo se la llama a la "consulta" específicamente, sin relacionarla con la "cita"?
> Gracias.


 
¿El lugar físico? "doctor's office"?


----------



## la zarzamora

marianagil said:


> Ya lo pedí también en otro sector del foro. Pero appointment se refiere a una "cita" con el médico. Y si yo fui sin cita previa, como es el caso de las consultas médicas de guardia, o las consultas de acceso espontáneo sin cita, donde directamente accedo a la consulta, cómo se la llama a la "consulta" específicamente, sin relacionarla con la "cita"?
> Gracias.


 
Para que nos quede claro tal vez sería una buena idea que escribas en español la oración que querés traducida al inglés.


----------



## marianagil

Hola, en realidad no es una frase, sino que es el nombre de una clase de un sistema que estoy desarrollando.
ConsultaMedica, sería el momento en el que el médico atiende al paciente, o realiza la consulta, genera un diagnóstico, y puedo o no solicitar estudios o medicamentos.
En la realidad, es el acto por el cual el profesional atiende al paciente, tanto sea con turno, sin turno, en una clínica, en su casa, en una guardia, en una ambulancia. O sea, cualquier contacto entre el médico y el paciente.
Gracias.


----------



## la zarzamora

Es difícil. Tiene que ser un nombre corto y simple como "ConsultaMedica" me imagino, ¿no?


----------



## Tundra

marianagil said:


> Me parece que se están equivocando todos. Consulta médica no es el lugar ni tiene relación unívoca con el lugar de atención, ya sea el consultorio, una clínica o cualquier otro lugar.
> La consulta médica es el momento en que el médico atiende al paciente. No tiene que ver tampoco con el turno o "appointment" que es a lo que aludieron ustedes, ya que no siempre la consulta tiene un turno previo. El turno es la solicitud de un día y horario para tener una consulta con el médico. Pero hay consultas sin turno, como son por ejempo, las consultas de guardia o de acceso espontáneo, sin turno previo.
> Yo necesitaría saber cómo traducir el concepto de "consulta médica" como "encuentro con el médico", mas allá del lugar o del turno previo.
> Gracias.


 
Bueno, según lo que pone más arriba, serviría "medical visit".

Consulta medica (la visita): Doctor's appointment, medical visit


----------



## Baldomera

Hola.

Coincido completamente con Fred-erique y con Tundra. Quizás en otras partes de habla hispana no suceda así, pero en España se conoce como 'consulta médica' al lugar donde se realiza la consulta con el médico, y a la consulta en sí (de hecho es bastante habitual: un paciente vino a la consulta esta tarde....)

Sin embargo, cuando se traduce algo, lo importante es traducir la idea, no las palabras exactas.

Cuando tienes que ir al médico (consultorio, ambulatorio, etc) porque tienes cita, lo que se suele decir es: doctor's appointment.
"I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow"

Creo que ayalada se refería a esto último. Pero de todas formas sería de gran ayuda que ayalada lo confirmase....

Una última puntualización: Estoy de acuerdo también con Tundra en su definición de consultorio. Salvo que en algunos sitios suele haber más de dos o tres médicos. En las pequeñas ciudades donde sólo hay un ambulatorio (donde están los médicos especialistas y medicos de cabecera o de medicina general), suele haber también uno o más consultorios donde hay únicamente médicos de cabecera/pediatras y enfermeras. Si el paciente requiere ser asistido por el especialista (oftalmólogo por ejemplo), el médico de cabecera lo derivará al ambulatorio...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mortaned

Saludos a todos.

Al parecer, dependiendo del país cambian los términos. En mi caso, la traducción que necesito para consulta es cuando se refiere al conjunto de enfermedades que tienen los pacientes que visitan a un médico dado. La frase precisa es: "La consulta es variable pero en su mayoría son diabéticos", en donde se entiende que consultan al médico por diferentes enfermedades pero que la mayoría son diabéticos. Ofrecería un intento de traducción como se usa en el foro pero todo lo que se me ocurre transformaría demasiado la frase, algo como "His patients' maladies may vary but most of them are diabetics" o algo así. ¿Se les ocurre un término más preciso?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tundra

Mortaned said:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Al parecer, dependiendo del país cambian los términos. En mi caso, la traducción que necesito para consulta es cuando se refiere al conjunto de enfermedades que tienen los pacientes que visitan a un médico dado. La frase precisa es: "La consulta es variable pero en su mayoría son diabéticos", en donde se entiende que consultan al médico por diferentes enfermedades pero que la mayoría son diabéticos. Ofrecería un intento de traducción como se usa en el foro pero todo lo que se me ocurre transformaría demasiado la frase, algo como "His patients' maladies may vary but most of them are diabetics" o algo así. ¿Se les ocurre un término más preciso?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Hola, Mortaned,

no termino de ver claro que consulta se refiera en este contexto al conjunto de enfermedades en sí, si no más bien al conjunto de enfermos que acuden a la consulta. Por lo que si simplemente escribes "His patients may vary but..." o "the patients who come may vary but..." creo que estarías traduciendo más fielmente el contenido, sin añadir interpretaciones propias, y estarías además simplificando la idea. 

Espero que te sirva


----------



## GuiTradis

Hi There, 
Necesito ayuda! Estoy traduciendo un documento para una fundación que dice: En las jornadas de salud donamos pelucas, mastografías y consultas gratuitas.
Estará bien utilizar el doctor's appointments? - así: During Health Day we donate wigs, mammographies and free doctor's appointments?
Como que no estoy segura...
Gracias por su apoyo!


----------



## Tundra

GuiTradis said:


> Hi There,
> Necesito ayuda! Estoy traduciendo un documento para una fundación que dice: En las jornadas de salud donamos pelucas, mastografías y consultas gratuitas.
> Estará bien utilizar el doctor's appointments? - así: During Health Day we donate wigs, mammographies and free doctor's appointments?
> Como que no estoy segura...
> Gracias por su apoyo!



Hola, 

en este link he encontrado esto, que me parece mejos opción que appointments.

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=consulta


----------

